
Show HN: CoinSocial, a Real Time Dashboard Integrating Prices, Top News, Tweets - vthallam
http://coinsocial.io/#/
======
vthallam
I built this dashboard because I was often moving between Gdax, Twitter and
Reddit. This gives a real time bird eye view of what's going with
Cryptocurrency. Appreciate any feedback

------
rakeshsukla53
Add an alert box that will send an email and sms notification if price drops a
certain value. That will be super useful. Great work (y)

~~~
vthallam
Yes. Text or email alerts are coming. Glad you liked it.

------
kilimchoi
I like the realtime price update. Nice job!

------
mattbgates
Is this still working? Just seeing everything as blank.

~~~
vthallam
Hi! It's up and working. But I've heard from at least one other person that
it's not working. I'm checking. Would please mind dm'ing me your location and
browser details or start a chat on the site?

~~~
mattbgates
It is showing now! I am at home. I may have been at work when checking it, and
work blocks a bunch of APIs and different things.

